# 2022 OVBA Opens



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

*4/9 Mosquito Lake,St Park Ramp 8:00-4:00
4/30 Lake Milton,Point View Ramp 7:00-3:00
Registration closes 15 min. before take off
$60 entry, you can fish alone.*


----------



## TB018 (Jul 18, 2021)

New to fishing tournaments. Actually have never fished one but want to dip my toe in the water. 

Looking for open tournaments for myself and my buddy to participate in. We want to spend money on good causes, have fun, and meet other like minded people. If we are actually good enough to compete, all the better but not necessary. With that said, can anyone fill me in on some more details to the above listed dates and locations. These lakes are near enough to me to attend at least one or all of them. (I'm in Lorain county.)

Are these open to anyone, where can I find rules, registration information etc. I am brand new to this and have no knowledge of organized fishing so any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

TB018 said:


> New to fishing tournaments. Actually have never fished one but want to dip my toe in the water.
> 
> Looking for open tournaments for myself and my buddy to participate in. We want to spend money on good causes, have fun, and meet other like minded people. If we are actually good enough to compete, all the better but not necessary. With that said, can anyone fill me in on some more details to the above listed dates and locations. These lakes are near enough to me to attend at least one or all of them. (I'm in Lorain county.)
> 
> Are these open to anyone, where can I find rules, registration information etc. I am brand new to this and have no knowledge of organized fishing so any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks





TB018 said:


> New to fishing tournaments. Actually have never fished one but want to dip my toe in the water.
> 
> Looking for open tournaments for myself and my buddy to participate in. We want to spend money on good causes, have fun, and meet other like minded people. If we are actually good enough to compete, all the better but not necessary. With that said, can anyone fill me in on some more details to the above listed dates and locations. These lakes are near enough to me to attend at least one or all of them. (I'm in Lorain county.)
> 
> Are these open to anyone, where can I find rules, registration information etc. I am brand new to this and have no knowledge of organized fishing so any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


No membership for opens,standard bass rules apply,pay at the ramp the morning of the tournament,$60 cash


----------

